# Looking to Buy First True Smoker... Input & Guidance Appreciated!



## WeSmokinNow (May 6, 2018)

Hello, all! We are new members to the site. We have been on the sidelines monitoring the amazing input all of the experts and DIY'ers on this site have to offer (we have dipped our toes in the water and made a couple of things posted by memers a time or two as well!).

Over the past few years, we have used a cheap propane smoker and wood packets (foil and cast iron) to smoke various foods. We have decided its time to step our game up and get a true smoker. 

We have narrowed the field to a WSM, BGE, or Kamado Joe (not all that narrow, I agree). Thinking the start with the WSM, but not really sure if it would be better to spring on the BGE or Kamado Joe. Seeking the input and wisdom of the folks on this amazing site to help make the final purchase decision. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## noboundaries (May 6, 2018)

I'm not in a position to give a detailed reply right now, but a 22.5" WSM will serve you for decades. Competition level results and practically set and forget with a little knowledge and the right charcoal.


----------



## shoebe (May 6, 2018)

My 22.5 WSM has been outstanding. If I was to do it again, I would get the 18 inch WSM, mainly because it is just my wife and I.


----------



## motocrash (May 6, 2018)




----------



## buckaholic84 (May 6, 2018)

My vote also would be WSM....I've only had mine for about 6 months but I started on a propane smoker and never would of thought charcoal would be easier.  For the money ease of use I would think it be hard to beat. Wish I would of started with one


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 6, 2018)

Sweet! Been leaning towards the WSM as well. Thanks!


----------



## bdskelly (May 6, 2018)

The WSM 22” will do anything those eggs will do. Solid. And just think how much charcoal you can buy with the money you save! B


----------



## mike5051 (May 6, 2018)

I love my WSM!  

Mike


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 6, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> The WSM 22” will do anything those eggs will do. Solid. And just think how much charcoal you can buy with the money you save! B


True that! Definitely leaves more spending money for my burnt end experiments!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2018)

My vote is for the WSM also. The toughest part will be choosing which size to get. 

Chris


----------



## phatbac (May 7, 2018)

My vote is the reverse flow offset..wait i mean the WSM 22.5 ;) seriously though...i have a reverse flow offset and still use my WSM on smaller smokes and for cold smoking jerky. ( yes you can do that too) I suggest the 22.5 because you can use less of the smoker but you can't make it bigger. 

Just my $0.02,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 7, 2018)

Thanks guys. WSM was my gut choice, and you all have confirmed that for us. 22.5 is what we have been thinking too since you can't make it bigger as pointed out above.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2018)

If you are looking for strictly smoking then I agree with everyone else and say the WSM is right for you. However, if you want to grill as well then you won't be disappointed with a kamado grill. I love the versatility that a kamado provides and I use mine multiple times per week for both purposes. It is also nice being able to reuse the lump charcoal.


----------



## motocrash (May 7, 2018)

You can do all of the above with the WSM.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2018)

motocrash said:


> You can do all of the above with the WSM.


I apologize for posting a differing opinion. You are correct. The WSM is capable of doing the same things and is obviously vastly superior to anything else on the market. WSM is always the only correct answer.


----------



## motocrash (May 7, 2018)

Easy killer,simply pointing that out man.


----------



## mike5051 (May 7, 2018)

For real guys...is there something that a kamodo/egg does that a WSM can't?  I know the ceramic cookers can hold heat better, but that's about it.

Mike


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> For real guys...is there something that a kamodo/egg does that a WSM can't?  I know the ceramic cookers can hold heat better, but that's about it.
> 
> Mike


There is nothing that the WSM can't do. I don't understand why Weber makes anything other than the WSM. The WSM can indeed grill so why do they keep making kettles?


----------



## mike5051 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info, I greatly appreciate it!  You've been a great help!  "LIKE"

Mike


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Thanks for the info, I greatly appreciate it!  You've been a great help!  "LIKE"
> 
> Mike


No, thank you. I never realized that the only difference between a WSM and a kamado was the ability to hold heat. Kicking myself for spending a little over $300 for my kamado when I could have gotten a superior product for less.


----------



## mike5051 (May 7, 2018)

Once again....how it superior?  Just asking?  That is why I started with "for real".  I own a WSM, but still wonder if I would like BGE more.  My better half wants to buy me one, but I truly wonder if it would be superior.  Thanks again for the input!

Mike


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Once again....how it superior?  Just asking?  That is why I started with "for real".  I own a WSM, but still wonder if I would like BGE more.  My better half wants to buy me one, but I truly wonder if it would be superior.  Thanks again for the input!
> 
> Mike


I'm sorry, but I took your comment more as a statement instead of a question. I never said a kamado is a superior smoker. I am happy with my kamado as a smoker, but I don't say it is the best way to smoke. As a grill I will say that a kamado is better than a WSM. Weber makes grills and they make the WSM for smoking and that leads me to believe that the WSM is not the ideal grill. 

If I had to choose between a BGE and a WSM based on budget I would have taken the WSM route for sure. Luckily I found a kamado for cheap.


----------



## phatbac (May 8, 2018)

its like saying which is better that Ford or this Chevy. Both have their pluses and minuses and everyone has their preference. get the smoker right for you and enjoy your hobby. if you can afford both get both but like most of us get what you feel is right for you. I know the BGE is a great smoker and probably a much better high temp grill than the WSM but unfortunately i have never used one. to each their own.

*Happy* Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2018)

WeSmokinNow said:


> We have narrowed the field to a WSM, BGE, or Kamado Joe (not all that narrow, I agree). Thinking the start with the WSM, but not really sure if it would be better to spring on the BGE or Kamado Joe. Seeking the input and wisdom of the folks on this amazing site to help make the final purchase decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



WeSmokinNow, well there been allot of back and forth on this thread. Either way you go let us know. I don't think you'll go wrong with any of these. 

My observations:
WSM: 14 price 199.00, 18 price 299.00, 22 price 399.00 dollars. WSM is easily portable on any ground surface. WSM is a true smoker that can be used as a griller, although not efficiently. WSM's also have two grates for more cooking space.

BGE: small 549.00 to 700.00, medium 649 to 800.00, large 849 to 1100, XL over 1149.00. BGE's are heavy and either need to be on a cart w/wheels on a patio or similar hard surface or built into a BBQ stationary table. BGE's are either a smoker or griller easily interchangeable. Not sure if they have two grates. 

Kamando Joe: 18 950.00 to 1800.00. I don't know the grate sizes. Description appears to be similar to the BGE. 

In my situation I chose the WSM. Because I store my WSM in my garage and smoke in my backyard. So carrying a Kamando type unit down a step or two and moving it around on my yard wasn't an option. I also like the fact that the WSM is less expensive. I use my Kettle for grilling and smaller smokes, and it's very mobile. Both can be had for less then one kamando type grill. Also living in VT I worried about cooking in a colder climate. I've read that if you start a fire that's to hot in the kamando the ceramic can crack. You live in Florida I think - so that's not a real concern. Pluses on the Kamando is that it can reach/sustain higher temps then the WSM or Kettle. Both will probably last a lifetime with very little care. Both appear to be close to set-n-forget it type smokers. Both are user friendly. Customer service I can only say that Weber has been top notch. 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Geebs (May 8, 2018)

Nice write up Chris. I am going to give another vote for the WSM and splurge and get the 22, I wish I would have done that when I bought my 18. I agree that grilling would be easier on the BGE and Komodo, but it can be done on the WSM, I use mine as a grill every once in awhile.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Geebs, I really love the space the 22 has to offer and use it often. Have fun when you get it. 

Chris


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Chris your write up is great. The wife is getting me a 22 WSM for Father’s Day (which means I am ordering and paying for it lol). Will update you all once we are up and smoking and will post some early results. Thanks again for all the input. Love this site! 

Dale

PS
I guess this could be its own new thread but what are all you WSM fans’ stance on seasoning this bad boy out of the box??? Have read a ton of options, like Meathead Goldwyn’s posting on the topic but curious about other WSM users think and do. Thanks!


----------



## motocrash (May 8, 2018)

No real seasoning needed since its porcelain coated.Get it stabilized to temp wanted for 30 mins or so with both racks in it and start cooking.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 8, 2018)

Nope, no seasoning. I did wash the racks with soap and water though before I used it.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2018)

Although I did season mine when I first got it. I agree there is no real need to do it. Make sure your grates are good and clean before you use it. Can't wait to see yours in action.

Chris


----------



## Geebs (May 9, 2018)

I did 2 fatties in mine to season it. Agree with the above, wash your racks when you get them.


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 10, 2018)

Will do. Definitely will clean thoroughly.  Thanks guys! Updates to come in the next few weeks.


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2018)

Glad you chose the WSM "WSN." Seems like it should have been a natural choice given your user initials are only one letter off!

The learning curve is short, no seasoning necessary (other than a grate wash), and great Q right out of the box.

I've had a coworker, a neighbor, and a friend who all owned either a BGE or Kamado-ish grill/smoker. None of them could ever get the hang of low n slow with their equipment. It was completely their fault, not the equipment, and I wasn't much help because I've never used one to experience the learning curve. 

In another thread I read that BGE voids their warranty if ANYTHING but their products are used in the equipment. I don't know for a fact that is true, but here's the thread.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/big-green-egg.250255/#post-1595195


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 12, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Glad you chose the WSM "WSN." Seems like it should have been a natural choice given your user initials are only one letter off!
> 
> The learning curve is short, no seasoning necessary (other than a grate wash), and great Q right out of the box.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have heard and read similar things related to learning the BGE/Kamado usage. As for he warranty I think that is true too since a local dealer near me basically said the same thing (to sell me all sorts of accessories too). WSM and WSN will be a match made in smoking heaven! Thanks again for the input! 

Dale


----------



## laughingpanther (May 14, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> There is nothing that the WSM can't do. I don't understand why Weber makes anything other than the WSM. The WSM can indeed grill so why do they keep making kettles?


I would get a WSM for smoking chickens, turkey, Boston butts, ribs, but for quick grilling steaks or sheshkabobs and such, I would use a Weber kettle. Just my preference.


----------



## laughingpanther (May 14, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> No, thank you. I never realized that the only difference between a WSM and a kamado was the ability to hold heat. Kicking myself for spending a little over $300 for my kamado when I could have gotten a superior product for less.


That ability to hold heat could come in handy come winter.


----------



## noboundaries (May 14, 2018)

laughingpanther said:


> That ability to hold heat could come in handy come winter.



The OP is in Florida. Although that state can get some cold temps, it's not Minnesota, eh. That WSM will serve him well all winter long.


----------



## laughingpanther (May 14, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> The OP is in Florida. Although that state can get some cold temps, it's not Minnesota, eh. That WSM will serve him well all winter long.


Well, hang me for a horse thief. I got my start on a twenty dollar thrift shop smoker. Smoked my way into being the holiday cook. Anyway, I guess I'm trying to say, don't kick yourself over the one you didn't buy. The smoker he has is a good one.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 14, 2018)

Following.

Pat


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 25, 2018)

Update...WSM has arrived and has been assembled! Maiden voyage is the family cue this weekend. Pulled pork is first up! Will keep you all posted on the results. Thanks again for all the input. 

Dale

PS 
Took Panther and others’ advice and picked up a kettle for grilling so my WSM will be for strictly smoking all things delicious m!


----------



## Smoke23 (May 25, 2018)

Congratulations on your new WSM and kettle! You’re going to love them.


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 27, 2018)

Update 2 - Success! 

First cook went off without a hitch! I can see why the WSM has such a following. Did a Boston Butt. Hit and maintained 225 consistently throughout the cook. 12 hours later - bam! I had to add fuel in hour 8 but I think that had to do with humidity and simply going just a tad light on the briquettes when I filled her up initially. 

My first true smoke in the books. Couple Pics attached. Pickiest eaters at the BBQ - my 6 year old included - cleaned their plates so efforts were well worth it. Thanks again for all the guidance and input, all. 

Keep on smokin the good stuff!


----------



## mojavejoe (May 28, 2018)

Great to hear. I went through four or five smokers before i got my WSM. I have no desire to own another smoker. I love the ability to do overnight cooks without a worry in the world. You made a great choice! 

I did upgrade the door on my 22 and added the hinge. Both worth the investment to me. My original door didnt fit well - the aftermarket works excellent! 

Happy Smoking!


----------



## WeSmokinNow (May 28, 2018)

mojavejoe said:


> Great to hear. I went through four or five smokers before i got my WSM. I have no desire to own another smoker. I love the ability to do overnight cooks without a worry in the world. You made a great choice!
> 
> I did upgrade the door on my 22 and added the hinge. Both worth the investment to me. My original door didnt fit well - the aftermarket works excellent!
> 
> Happy Smoking!



Thanks! Agreed on the mods those are the ones I have been considering so glad to hear for someone who did them too.


----------

